# The Huntsman: Winter's War 4K UHD / Blu-ray Combo Pack Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner of the HTS _The Huntsman: Winter's War_ 4K UHD / Blu-ray Combo Pack Giveaway is:

Tonto

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations, Quenten!:fireworks1::fireworks1:​
The winner was identified by a random number selection via Random.org. Thanks to everyone that participated (this particular Giveaway had good showing!) and don't forget to enter the The OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway happening right now![/CENTER] Also...Mike Edwards has arranged yet another movie Giveaway promotion with Universal (with several opportunities to win)! So check back with us soon!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats Quenten! Looks like I've got to head to Best Buy and buy it now. :foottap:


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

*You lucky dog
*
*Congrats*

Maybe my turn is the next give away????????????

.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

By the way...

Huge shoutout to Mike Edwards, who continually arranges these movie Giveaways with his contacts at various movie houses. I know everyone - staff and members - at HTS appreciates it!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey hey hey!!! I can't believe I won! :surprise: A big thanks to HTS, Todd & of course Mike for the great giveaways. It's nice to get a little back every now and then. Can't wait to watch it.:smile:


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats Tonto!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats Tonto! :T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! I think it will be a little bit longer before I get the 4K projector. When they hit $2.5K...I'll be in.:spend:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats Tonto

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgetgonzales (Sep 6, 2016)

We are going to be giving away one Blu-ray copy of this new release to the lucky winner.


----------

